# Locale für die Schweiz



## Sanix (3. Feb 2006)

Gibt es eine Locale.SWISS oder so? Ich habe jetzt alle durchprobiert, ich will dieses Format:
12000 soll zu folgendem umgewandelt werden 12'000.


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Feb 2006)

de_CH
fr_CH
it_CH

aber nur über Konstruktor, nicht vordefiniert.


----------



## dR.LoL (3. Feb 2006)

Oder kurz ne kleine function schreiben, ist ja nichts grosses!
Einfach von hinter mit ner for drüber und alle 3 zeichen (falls int) ein ' einfügen bei der Ausgabe, des 'Strings'


----------



## Sanix (3. Feb 2006)

Danke funktioniert!
@dr.lol
Wieso das Rad neu erfinden?


----------

